# Here's my boy Brando (6.5 months - 53lbs)



## Brando999 (Apr 14, 2009)

Here's Brando at 5.5 months (pics are a month old)...


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

good looking pup u have there..


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

nice looking boy. thanks for sharing


----------



## Rampage_Cara (May 23, 2009)

Awesome! Great Job!


----------



## spnall4 (Feb 12, 2009)

Great looking boy!


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

he has very pretty eyes and absolutely adorable ears!!


----------

